# Buck hunting!!!



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

NW Florida has the potenial for big deer. If people would let deer walk we could have some good ones walking around. When you shoot a 110lb to 120lb 8 point that is most likely a young deer. Dont shoot a forked horn or that basket 8 that walks out today!!!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nah.... If'n I do see a buck deer today (4,6,8 or 47 point) he will be taking a ride in the back of a toyota.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

And thats why we dont "GROW" big deer here!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



born2fizh said:


> NW Florida has the potenial for big deer. If people would let deer walk we could have some good ones walking around. When you shoot a 110lb to 120lb 8 point that is most likely a young deer. Dont shoot a forked horn or that basket 8 that walks out today!!!


I understand your point however I disagree. My wife and daughter both started hunting this year, their level of a trophy buck is not the same as mine, mine may not be the same as yours. I shoot 8 point and culls on my private lease, I have at least 6 bucks on camera that I would have mounted if I shot it. I have another 11-12 bucks that I would drop $450 to have mounted if my daughter or wife shot. As long as the regulations don't change in Florida its a waste of time to me, especially on a WMA .


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> NW Florida has the potenial for big deer. If people would let deer walk we could have some good ones walking around. When you shoot a 110lb to 120lb 8 point that is most likely a young deer. Dont shoot a forked horn or that basket 8 that walks out today!!!


everywhere has the potential for big deer...why not let people manage their own land. If you are talking about public land....HAHAHA good luck with that...just shoot what you want to shoot if its legal then you can shoot it! Some people dont care about horns they want meat, plain and simple


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I pick my battles. I hunt public land a good bit and though the idea of letting a basket 8 walk to be a big ol' jumbo deer next year sounds great, it just doesnt work that way. The guy hunting just over the hill is going to see 5" of bone and BOOM!!! Many areas of NW Florida and even central Florida produce great bucks, but they are extensively managed by the owners.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Same thing every year, people telling people what they should/shouldnt shoot based on thier values, beliefs, etc. Rules and regulations for determining shooter bucks belong on the property you lease or own. A trophy is determined in the mind of the individual hunter and the rules of the property they are hunting. 

Shoot what u want within in the law...quit worrying about what everybody else is shooting....my 2 cents


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't hunt public land to kill trophy deer, I hunt it for the meat. With the regulations how they are, I wouldn't let a legal deer walk on public land. With that said, I wouldn't mind if they changed the regulations to maybe 4 or 6 points or better, but untill they do, its going to be hard to convince a public land hunter to let that legal buck walk by.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

chodges said:


> I don't hunt public land to kill trophy deer, I hunt it for the meat. With the regulations how they are, I wouldn't let a legal deer walk on public land. With that said, I wouldn't mind if they changed the regulations to maybe 4 or 6 points or better, but untill they do, its going to be hard to convince a public land hunter to let that legal buck walk by.


+1 until the regs change you wouldn't see a difference if everyone on this forum ( a small percentage of local hunters) let everything walk.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

chodges said:


> I don't hunt public land to kill trophy deer, I hunt it for the meat. With the regulations how they are, I wouldn't let a legal deer walk on public land. With that said, I wouldn't mind if they changed the regulations to maybe 4 or 6 points or better, but untill they do, its going to be hard to convince a public land hunter to let that legal buck walk by.


even if they change it, things wont change...BW is a very large area and easy to get deer out without notice


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to see blackwater split in half with a large trophy section with more antler restrictions and fewer quotas and more doe permits. I am in favor of seasonal bag limits also. Then hunters could choose there preference.Just sayin.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



chodges said:


> I don\'t hunt public land to kill trophy deer, I hunt it for the meat. With the regulations how they are, I wouldn\'t let a legal deer walk on public land. With that said, I wouldn\'t mind if they changed the regulations to maybe 4 or 6 points or better, but untill they do, its going to be hard to convince a public land hunter to let that legal buck walk by.


I would support a change in the regulations to a 4 point or better for hunters 18 and older. I hunt for meat and a trophy, I\'ve killed 4 does ,6 point, and a 8 point this year. I can kill all the small bucks I want but my freezer is full. I wouldn\'t support statewide regulation changes to 6 point or better because everyone would be hunting for horns not meat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I let 2 cowhorns walk the last 2 days. Could have shot them both 47 times if I wanted, but the freezer is full so I'm hunting horns. With that said, I would love to see does open all year, and 4-point or better on bucks, public and private. I would rather shoot 10 milkers than one spike.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I let 2 cowhorns walk the last 2 days. Could have shot them both 47 times if I wanted, but the freezer is full so I'm hunting horns. With that said, I would love to see does open all year, and 4-point or better on bucks, public and private. I would rather shoot 10 milkers than one spike.


X2!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

If u opened does on public land there wouldn't be a deer left, now if they would let us have a week or a couple weekends spread out through the season would be cool but a lot of does are killed durin bow season,most are gonna shoot 5" or better for one fill there freezer and try and get there money's worth that they spend on the season


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Kill'em Dead said:


> If u opened does on public land there wouldn't be a deer left, now if they would let us have a week or a couple weekends spread out through the season would be cool but a lot of does are killed durin bow season,most are gonna shoot 5" or better for one fill there freezer and try and get there money's worth that they spend on the season


How you figure? I hunted blackwater one time this year and saw 14 does and a spike... there ain't enough bullets in Santa Rosa county to kill all the does on blackwater.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

You wont have to worry about all this if the state does what the FWC officer was telling us last year in our club meeting.

The $5 deer permit we all pay for to hunt deer. Is going toward a study to see how they want to change the regs.

And he told us they are looking at going to a tag program. Like Ohio, texas or some othere states. Where the tag has to be on the animal before it is moved and then called in. Along with that he was talking about only 5 tag per lic. with 2 buck and 3 does.

Will see if they go thur with it after ther res. he said it would take a couple years before they made their mind up on what they where going to do.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> How you figure? I hunted blackwater one time this year and saw 14 does and a spike... there ain't enough bullets in Santa Rosa county to kill all the does on blackwater.


 
He has a good point and it has already been discussed here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/name-change-103319/

This is exactly where this thread is going.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Where I grew up, you got ONE tag per season. If you hunt archery, you could shoot a doe or buck and if succesfull, could get a bonus tag to use during general gun where you had to shoot a legal 3" buck only. You could also apply for a lottery doe permit. If all went well, you could legally kill three deer per season. We have the most liberal seasons and bag limits I know of. The vast forests and mild winters here support a tremendous herd that we are all lucky to have access to.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> NW Florida has the potenial for big deer. If people would let deer walk we could have some good ones walking around. When you shoot a 110lb to 120lb 8 point that is most likely a young deer. Dont shoot a forked horn or that basket 8 that walks out today!!!


 
I'm assuming from your post that the only bucks you have killed are mature deer. If so, then good for you. Otherwise, you are just blowing a lot of hot air and no one is impressed.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem with Florida is the regulations. We need to be able to shoot does and the horn rule needs to be upped like alabama. I am talking about seasond adults here not kids. Kids let them shoot what they want cause the smile on their face is worth any deer!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I let 2 cowhorns walk the last 2 days. Could have shot them both 47 times if I wanted, but the freezer is full so I'm hunting horns. With that said, I would love to see does open all year, and 4-point or better on bucks, public and private. I would rather shoot 10 milkers than one spike.


 
With does open all year there would be a lack of reproduction. Shooting does with babies in them wouldnt be cool at all.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting ethics and satisfaction is for each individual to decide. I wouldn't hunt a WMA any different than I would private property. I do see lots of what appear to be immature bucks killed but if it is within the lawn...to each his own.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Pinksnappertrapper said:


> John B. said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


They kill nannies all year in Alabama, still plenty up there.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> With does open all year there would be a lack of reproduction. Shooting does with babies in them wouldnt be cool at all.


I think he meant all hunting season long (instead of a week), not all year long.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> They kill nannies all year in Alabama, still plenty up there.




I think some people would argue that point. LOL!


----------



## deadbatteries (Dec 6, 2011)

FWC ain't in the "big buck" business. We have longer seasons and liberal bag limits for a reason....the herd can sustain them. People kill giant bucks every year on BW. Killing more does would not help horns grow bigger. Every hunter is not going to be happy with everything all the time. The reason I hunt public land is so I can hunt the way I want to as long as I follow state rules. Whether its a cowhorn or a big 10 point, its what I love to do so im gonna keep on keeping on.......now, let the bashing begin


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

skullworks said:


> I think some people would argue that point. LOL!


True, those that pay attention are begaining to see the decline!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

deadbatteries said:


> FWC ain't in the "big buck" business. We have longer seasons and liberal bag limits for a reason....the herd can sustain them. People kill giant bucks every year on BW. Killing more does would not help horns grow bigger. Every hunter is not going to be happy with everything all the time. The reason I hunt public land is so I can hunt the way I want to as long as I follow state rules. Whether its a cowhorn or a big 10 point, its what I love to do so im gonna keep on keeping on.......now, let the bashing begin


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

deadbatteries said:


> FWC ain't in the "big buck" business. We have longer seasons and liberal bag limits for a reason....the herd can sustain them. People kill giant bucks every year on BW. Killing more does would not help horns grow bigger. Every hunter is not going to be happy with everything all the time. The reason I hunt public land is so I can hunt the way I want to as long as I follow state rules. Whether its a cowhorn or a big 10 point, its what I love to do so im gonna keep on keeping on.......now, let the bashing begin


you shouldnt get bashed for it...you are within your legal right to shoot a cowhorn or 28pt. as long as the deer meets STATE requirements. Some people get a case of the butthurtitis when others dont hunt as they do. I have shot my share of spikes and cowhorns as well as rack bucks, but all of them were legal by the state i was hunting in. You can boil the horns all you want but you still cant eat them


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hey I won't bash you at all. I shot a spike last week that was 6 inches on one side. All I'm saying is I'd much rather kill a doe then a small Buck for meat. Since the freezer is full, I'll wait for a nice rack Buck. I don't care if it scores 7 or 70 or 170, any Buck is something to be proud of, as long as it's legal and put to good use.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey I won't bash you at all. I shot a spike last week that was 6 inches on one side. All I'm saying is I'd much rather kill a doe then a small Buck for meat. Since the freezer is full, I'll wait for a nice rack Buck. I don't care if it scores 7 or 70 or 170, any Buck is something to be proud of, as long as it's legal and put to good use.


^^^^^ this!!!

A trophy or a buck that you are proud of is different to everyone. Whereas a basket rack 6pt is a trophy to some it walks to others. I would love to shoot a 180" buck but if a 80" buck walks out he is more than likely gonna get shot by me. Sorry if that doesnt comply with some peoples standards and ethics it complies with mine!!!


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How you figure? I hunted blackwater one time this year and saw 14 does and a spike... there ain't enough bullets in Santa Rosa county to kill all the does on blackwater.


U found a heck of a spot then, I'm not tryin To argue man, but you gotta think with all the dog hunters, still hunters and private property owners in that area that could just kill does whenever It would be a blood bath in that place, I mean does anyone agree?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There's no doubt it'd be a blood bath, but damn, GE would have to go into overtime production on deep freezers. I mean you can only have so much deer meat. I don't see anyone being able to eat more than 4 deer a year.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kill'em Dead said:


> U found a heck of a spot then, I'm not tryin To argue man, but you gotta think with all the dog hunters, still hunters and private property owners in that area that could just kill does whenever It would be a blood bath in that place, I mean does anyone agree?


i agree somewhat, but they do need a doe day or 2 to thin the heard a little. I agree with chickenbone...i hunted that place hard for 3 yrs and dont think i can count how many does i saw. I did see some bucks but they were either to small to shoot or in the thickest stuff known to man and couldnt get a clean ethical shot off


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Kill'em Dead said:


> John B. said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


The last Alabama club I hunted in were very struck on shooting does. You had to shoot 2 does before your first buck then a doe between each buck there on. I didn't shoot a buck that year cause I didn't see the first doe. Bucks were everywhere, the ratio was so screwed up. I would rather see Florida allow 1 or 2 doe tags per license purchased and do away with doe days.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I see what you mean, I just don't think they need to open in up all year a few days would be nice or a couple tags but people would abuse them, they get snuck out all the time nobody would call them in or check em in, I mean I like to kill but I still like watching deer, and for the price we pay to hunt bw I think its a great place, u want wall hangers every afternoon that aint the place for ya


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Kill'em Dead said:


> U found a heck of a spot then, I'm not tryin To argue man, but you gotta think with all the dog hunters, still hunters and private property owners in that area that could just kill does whenever It would be a blood bath in that place, I mean does anyone agree?


Dog hunters have the same restrictions on deer as everyone else. One antler atleast 5 inches. In most cases anything close doesn't get shot due to the fact you can't tell if its 5 inches when he's alive. You have to be even more sure as you don't get to sight check them as long.

I think what you ment to say was the outlaws and none rule abiding folks kill does whenever and sneak them out.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't mean nothin toward dog hunters if it sounded like that all my buddy's do it, it's just not for me but yeah just the people that don't care and there's a bunch up there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The simple fact is no matter what a few people will ruin it for everyone. I haven't killed many deer in my life, but I also have self control to not down every Buck I see. I wish more people had that control.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The simple fact is no matter what a few people will ruin it for everyone.


+1 agreed.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The simple fact is no matter what a few people will ruin it for everyone. I haven't killed many deer in my life, but I also have self control to not down every Buck I see. I wish more people had that control.


you hit the nail on the head john if people did that there would be bigger deer


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

This "not shooting younger bucks" idea is not some major breakthrough. If you hunt public land then forget about it until laws change.. If you hunt private land then change your clubs rules and let them walk. The End.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> They kill nannies all year in Alabama, still plenty up there.


I'll argue this point all day. We struggle to see deer now. Before AL went to a season long doe harvest it was nothing to see 5-10 does and a few bucks every weekend. We would see between 30-50+ different bucks a season on about 1000 acres. We pretty much saw deer every weekend without reguard. Now, with all season long doe days, we are lucky to see 10-20 bucks in a season and doe sightings are a treat. The heard in general is so thinned out and deer have become completely nocturnal due to all the shooting. I'm all for control but I wish AL would go back to a 2 or 3 week set doe days and up their buck rule to 6pt or better. Don't get me wrong I like killing deer as much as the next guy but I also like watching and seeing deer in general as well. ....another point to make when the deer herd was bigger the rut was 3 weeks earlier than it is now. The theory that a 1:1 ratio will drive the rut up is a bunch of bologna.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I'll argue this point all day. We struggle to see deer now. Before AL went to a season long doe harvest it was nothing to see 5-10 does and a few bucks every weekend. We would see between 30-50+ different bucks a season on about 1000 acres. We pretty much saw deer every weekend without reguard. Now, with all season long doe days, we are lucky to see 10-20 bucks in a season and doe sightings are a treat. The heard in general is so thinned out and deer have become completely nocturnal due to all the shooting. I'm all for control but I wish AL would go back to a 2 or 3 week set doe days and up their buck rule to 6pt or better. Don't get me wrong I like killing deer as much as the next guy but I also like watching and seeing deer in general as well. ....another point to make when the deer herd was bigger the rut was 3 weeks earlier than it is now. The theory that a 1:1 ratio will drive the rut up is a bunch of bologna.


 

^^^^^agreed!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

me to....


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

A one to one ratio will increase rut activity. It's simple,.. when bucks have to compete more for the available does, you notice more activity. I don't think that the year long assault on does hurts Bama. I still see does in abundance nearly every sit. Our club killed like 47 racked bucks and almost the same number of does this year. The trick is letting younger deer walk. Im guilty of shooting younger bucks at times, but they dont get bigger in the back of a truck.


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

Kill'em Dead said:


> If u opened does on public land there wouldn't be a deer left, now if they would let us have a week or a couple weekends spread out through the season would be cool but a lot of does are killed durin bow season,most are gonna shoot 5" or better for one fill there freezer and try and get there money's worth that they spend on the season


 
Ask the hunters in PA and NY about opening up doe seasons statewide. They did it a few years ago and agreed that for a couple seasons it was slim pickings up there. However now the deer heard is excellent and many more larger bucks are being taken. And the overall heard balance has returned to a better buck to doe ratio which is making the hunting at elast up north very excellent. Hekc I can remember while hunting up there much like it is here now seeing 15 does on a watch and seeing just one dink spike in the woods during a hunt. 

I am down with opening up antlerless season bag limits as long as it is done the correct way and with the overall goal of balancing the heard is the priority. I would much rather fill the freezer in October and November and then horn hunt the rut.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I'll argue this point all day. We struggle to see deer now. Before AL went to a season long doe harvest it was nothing to see 5-10 does and a few bucks every weekend. We would see between 30-50+ different bucks a season on about 1000 acres. We pretty much saw deer every weekend without reguard. Now, with all season long doe days, we are lucky to see 10-20 bucks in a season and doe sightings are a treat. The heard in general is so thinned out and deer have become completely nocturnal due to all the shooting. I'm all for control but I wish AL would go back to a 2 or 3 week set doe days and up their buck rule to 6pt or better. Don't get me wrong I like killing deer as much as the next guy but I also like watching and seeing deer in general as well. ....another point to make when the deer herd was bigger the rut was 3 weeks earlier than it is now. The theory that a 1:1 ratio will drive the rut up is a bunch of bologna.


^^^X3^^^


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I don't see anyone being able to eat more than 4 deer a year.



I can personally eat more than 4 in a years time.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I'll argue this point all day. We struggle to see deer now. Before AL went to a season long doe harvest it was nothing to see 5-10 does and a few bucks every weekend. We would see between 30-50+ different bucks a season on about 1000 acres. We pretty much saw deer every weekend without reguard. Now, with all season long doe days, we are lucky to see 10-20 bucks in a season and doe sightings are a treat. The heard in general is so thinned out and deer have become completely nocturnal due to all the shooting. I'm all for control but I wish AL would go back to a 2 or 3 week set doe days and up their buck rule to 6pt or better. Don't get me wrong I like killing deer as much as the next guy but I also like watching and seeing deer in general as well. ....another point to make when the deer herd was bigger the rut was 3 weeks earlier than it is now. The theory that a 1:1 ratio will drive the rut up is a bunch of bologna.


 
X-4


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> I can personally eat more than 4 in a years time.


My wife, 4yo, 3yo and myself go through 6-7 deer a year. We eat deer 3-4 nights a week. When they get bigger I can see that number going way up.


----------

